# Ruger 10/22



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I am helping my son-in-law with a purchase of a .22 cal rifle. He has his mind made up on the Ruger 10/22. I have no problem with his choice, I have one myself. My question is, I have heard that the âoldâ 10/22âs were made better than the ânewâ 10/22âs. Does anyone know something about this claim/rumor? If it is true, how are the old ones different than the new ones: materials, construction, craftsmanship, what? And, if the old ones are superior, when did Ruger start cheapening the 10/22?

Thanks!


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

bought a new one for granddaughter this summer and its actually better than the one i bought myself in 1980 the new one has extended mag release which is much easier to use than the old one 
bottom line better than the gun i bought 30 years ago


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I think it has to do with the plastic trigger housing on the newer ones.
At least that's all I've heard.


----------



## Turtlehill (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought a Ruger 10/22 about 2 years ago . It has some plastic parts on it , but it looks well made. I've put a couple thousand rounds through it , it has performed flawlessly. I love it !


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I think it has to do with the *plastic trigger housing *on the newer ones.


That's the only change I've heard of also.

I'm not sure what year they did it since mine is over 30 years old


----------



## PKFan (Feb 27, 2008)

The plastic trigger housing started in 2008, IIRC. 10/22 aficionados generally prefer the metal versions, although I've not read any reports of problems with the plastic versions. There's a wealth of 10/22 info at RimfireCentral, if you're up for some reading material.


----------



## Robbvious (Jul 23, 2010)

The plastic trigger housing seems to work just fine. 
The biggest problem that I've seen with them is that the inside of the receiver is painted and that can cause some cycling issues. A little brake cleaner and emory cloth will clear that up with a half hour's work.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

If you do have any problem with any Ruger, I suspect their service dept. will help you out.
Had three, but gave one to my GS......No problems, earliest one 1980's, newest 2007, never noticed any difference.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've never had a problem with a Ruger and I've got 7 or 8 of em.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I suspect their service dept. will help you out.


We had a guy bring an old, beat up Ruger semi auto pistol into the gun shop once.

He had taken it COMPLETELY apart, and had broken a part trying to force it all back together.

We put it in a box ( as loose parts) and shipped it to Ruger, and in a couple of weeks got it back.

They had replaced *all *the worn parts and POLISHED and REFINSHED the entire gun.

They didn't even charge for the shipping


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I got my Ruger 10-22 about a year ago. Love it, and I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I love my 10/22 It's prob the only gun I really need & the rifle I use most


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I've owned three Rugers, one used 10/22, one used 9mm pistol and one new 10/22. Sold the used ones and gave away the new one. The new 10/22 was purchased in 2002, no plastic, still junk. 

All three firearms would stovepipe rounds, regardless of how clean they were and regardless of ammunition used. 

People seem to like the 10/22 because it is easy to customize, I interpret this as, "I just bought a 10/20 the trigger sucked so I bought a new custom trigger group, the barrel sucked so I got a new heavy barrel for it, the stock sucked so I bought a new custom stock for it, 10/22s are great." Save some money and buy a rifle that works right out of the box.

It reminds me of a truck I bought a long time ago, pretty much lifted up the radiator cap and parked a new truck under it. Then sold it.

I realize this sounds subjective, but objectively speaking I've not owned a reliable Ruger product, I'm in the minority it would seem. 

My most used rifle is a Henry lever action .22, made in Brooklyn New York.

One last edit and I'll let it go. The 10/22 although customizable, is not very versatile, it will not cycle shorts or shot shells. If I was going to own only one .22 rifle I would want one that would fire the widest spectrum of ammunition.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I got mine as a kid. Changed the mag release but it's a terrific gun. The American Walnut stock doesn't seem to be available any more. Too bad its a very nice wood for a gun stock.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FWIW, I am purchasing the 10/22 below for my SIL as a graduation present from medical school. It's a special edition, new-in-box American walnut classic that I'm purchasing from my brother who is a bigger collector that I am.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

This looks like a nicer stock than the one I handled at the gun store. It felt like a baseball bat with a barrel and action on it. I like ruger guns. I've had a .22 single six for many years.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't think you will be sorry. Good choice IMHO.
Nice stock, it's a shame that so many new offers out there are laminated or composite.


----------



## Scooby308 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dad bought one back in the early 80&#8217;s. He put an aimpoint scope on it and it was a true tack driver. It took many a squirrel. I bought one in the early 90&#8217;s. Accuracy was extremely good as well. It is scoped with a 3x9 and puts them in the same hole at 50 yds. Around 2008 I bought my oldest son one. It too is a tack driver. The only difference is the weights of the stocks and of course the plastic parts. All are great shooters. 

I would hate to venture a guess as to how many rounds dad&#8217;s has had through it. I burned it up as a kid as did both of my boys. It still shoots just as well today (I should note we regularly clean all of our firearms). 

Ruger is extremely good in replacing parts or work. I have a Mk II that had issues when purchased new. Boxed it up and sent it back. They fixed the problem and had it back in my hands in 2 weeks. We have several Rugers and I find them to all be reliable shooters. 

IMHO, you can&#8217;t go wrong with the 10/22. If, however, they are interested in bench rest shooting I would suggest one of the bolt action CZs. We have 4 of those in .22, and all cannot be beat on accuracy.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

catahoula said:


> I've owned three Rugers, one used 10/22, one used 9mm pistol and one new 10/22. Sold the used ones and gave away the new one. The new 10/22 was purchased in 2002, no plastic, still junk.
> 
> All three firearms would stovepipe rounds, regardless of how clean they were and regardless of ammunition used.
> 
> ...


Send back to factory-they WILL fix or replace.I rcvd my 1969 Blackhawk convertible(45Colt/ACP)back last month after I kept blowing ejection rod off with a steady diet of 300grLFN at 1300fps-NO charge and they reblued....VERY IMPORTANT-do not send ANY aftermarket parts on firearm to Ruger,they will remove and send back to you firearm as it came from factory....10/22 one of finest .22s ever made,had to replace barrel after 30krds I'm happy


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a blue one I bought in the mid-70's,
and a stainless one I bought maybe 15 years
ago. They get used hard. They get dirty and wet.
And they work just fine for me. Just like they
came out of the box.








This one has spent whole winters in my trapping
boat thru rain and snow. No problems.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FWIW, this is my Ruger 10/22


----------



## sherwood (May 13, 2002)

I purchased my first new Ruger 10/22 about a year ago and I must have got a lemon. Most of the time the shell would not go off, had firing pin problems and shell extraction problems. I tried to return it to Scheels where I bought it after working on it some but still wasn't satisfied. They would not take it back. But thanks to RimfireCentral.com forum I was able to get it to work better. If I had to do it over I would not purchase this 22 again.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Probably my favorite shooters that I have. Out of the box accurate and durable. Then again, I seem to have a soft spot for Rugers...they always follow me home...;-)
Matt


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I like the Savage 64 better. I've owned both and while I know the Ruger has more goodies out there, I liked that the Savage shoots straighter right outta the box.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I purchased my first new Ruger 10/22 about a year ago and I must have got a lemon.


Send it *back to Ruger *and they will either fix it or send you a new one that works, at no charge


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Thats what I was thinking Bearfoot. If Ruger isn't the best company in the world for customer satisfaction I don't know who is. Send it to the company with the details and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Scooby308 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ditto Barefootfarm and Ross.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

new old how new how old they did at one point start putting the black finish both outside and in on the reciver , the recivers are aluminum , i found the finish boud on the bolt and was just enough resitance that it would cause feeding or more often the bolt would eject and strip a new round but not reset the striker , i found cci stingers would cycle it every time so i used them for a while then took the hole gun apart and really cleaned it well now it cycles the fedral and remingtion bulk just fine it is much smoother now so they may need a little break in with a few good cleanings to get them funtioning at peak performance.

a previose 10/22 purchase in 1992 didn't need this it was smooth form the get go the newer one was 2002 i haven't tried any newer


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I was given a 10/22 as a retirement gift in '91. It shot well but not as well as I'd like until I read a piece in the American Hunter about finding the right ammo for that particular rifle. 

I went out and found several boxes of Peters, Winchester, etc and shot them all; settled on Win Super X LR. Bought enough bricks to last the rest of my life. The rifle is now more accurate than I can hold. I do not like the magazine release; other than that it is a dandy. I've done nothing to it other than the scope and sling.

I AM with Catahoula on one point. I would prefer a rifle that handled shorts, longs and long rifles as does the Henry. Much more versatile when you shoot everything from turtles to coyotes with it. The snap of a BB Cap is hardly noticeable; the crack of a Super X long rifle carries.


----------



## Sam Boggs (Feb 3, 2011)

My parents bought me a 10/22 back in 1970 for the MSRP of $54.50, that was alot of money back then. I have shot it so much that the bolt imprinted on the back of the tube. I have had to replace the springs, stock that broke, and am currently on my 2nd scope. Mine prefers CCI Mini-Mag and will stove pipe the other stuff.
Sam


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I do not like the magazine release


This will fix it:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=662086


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I have one of those, yes the only thing a 10/22 needs!


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, for the price, they are ok, better than the $100 dollar marlin semi auto .22s that look alot like them. The Marlin must be cleaned alot if shooting much, every 200 rnds, they say. but you can shoot more with some of them. like the S&W SA, 200 rnds & clean. bad 
I prefer the Remington, model 552 speedmaster for personal use. I would probably get the ruger or something equivalent for a gift for a niece but myself or daughter or grandaughter it would a 552 speedmaster. I bought one near 50 years ago and it is a dryfire mechanism, that you dare not oil. It will shoot forever if you do not oil it, just clean it now and then and shoot and shoot and shoot. It holds a sight, and has a blade bead sight that is bested by no open sight on the market, best for any open sight shooting, target or hunting. The Remington 552 is far more expensive than the ruger, about $650 to $700 now, but I guess the quality is why. Every time you get a higher quality gun you must pay for it. Like the Taylor 1866 or 73s, you'll pay but you get what you pay for. A real nice .22lr for her would be a new Henry little yellow boy .22lr. really one of the coolest and most fun guns to shoot today. check that out for her. WOW and not too high either, ray


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

IMHO a person couldnt go wrong with Ruger 10/22 Great Quality American Made Gun.


----------

